# Friel or other for HR zones?



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

For Friel, 81-89% LTHR for zone2 seems a bit high. When I a riding in this range (143-158). I can definately feel the burn in my legs. When outside, I could carry on a somewhat smooth conversation, but on the trainer, life sucks (never liked the trainer much).

What do you use %-wise for base building? I can do 2-2.5 hour rides at this pace, just have to stay focused to stay in the zone here, and can repeat the next day with a bit of heaviness in the legs. Right now, becuase of time constraints, i do 4-5 60-120 min rides depending on how much snow we have outside versus the trainer. Other days I run or do otherwise (strengthening/yoga)

FWIW my LTHR is 177. It is within a few beats of every CX race i did this year (45 min race), and is the HR that I TT at for our local 15 mile weekly TT (~35:45)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe F does have a blog post about setting up zone and retesting here.

Joe Friel - My Most Read Blog Posts of 2012


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Joe Friel's Blog: A Quick Guide to Setting Zones that is the link i used


----------

